# The $100,000 DOG



## Eoghan (Oct 10, 2009)

The boy’s father smiled when his son told him his dog was worth $100,000. He laughed outright when his son said he had a customer for it. The next evening the father asked his son if he had made the sale. “Yep,” said the son. “Did you get the asking price?” the father asked condescendingly. “Yep.” “Really?” said the father incredulously. “You got $100,000 for your dog?” “Yep. I traded him for two $50,000 cats!”

From " Not By Chance: Shattering the modern theory of evolution" by Dr. Lee Spetner

This story has MANY applications


----------

